# Any website to order good stain of angels?



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Pls advise. Thanks.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Try angelsplus but they won't ship to Canada anymore. We go to the US to pick up our fish. Good excuse for a road trip!!


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*Thanks.*

Did you pick them up at buffalo? I mean by UPS customer service center there?


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I would guess that you know about http://angelfins.ca/ but just in case you don't.......
I bought some Rams from her. They are terrific little fish.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

waj8 said:


> I would guess that you know about http://angelfins.ca/ but just in case you don't.......
> I bought some Rams from her. They are terrific little fish.


Actually their angelfish are really nicely priced for how nice they look. Maybe i'll get some kois


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

If you're looking for wild caught Scalare angels, a few others members and I are planning on ordering some from a wholesaler at the end of the month; you are welcome to add to our order.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*Could you provide more info for this kind of order?*

How much does the order cost? what kind of angels? do you have any link? I am quite interested. Thx.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Franks Aquarium brings in really high quality Angels. I would imagine that Menagerie could too.

W


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Finatics Aquariums in Scarborough carries a selection of Angels as well. Call and ask Mike if he has what you are looking for (416)265-2026. Open Thurs thru Sundays


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have some blushing angels if anyone is interested. They are about toonie size now. Here is a pic of my fish.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We have orange koi angelfish. (We will be in the GTA on October 9, 2010.)
Marbles, black and silver angelfish are coming in November.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish I was close enough to get some D= they looks so vibrant and pretty especially the first one!


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Angelic said:


> I wish I was close enough to get some D= they looks so vibrant and pretty especially the first one!


We will be at the HDAS auction in Waterdown this Sunday, hopefully it is close enough for you.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Really?! Great! I'm going actually


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

know what I've always like for some reason, black angelfish with the red eyes.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> know what I've always like for some reason, black angelfish with the red eyes.


Speaking of black angelfish, here is the daddy of our black angelfish.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> know what I've always like for some reason, black angelfish with the red eyes.


AGREED =o If I saw one i'd get with without question

Oh wow Jarmilca! That angel fish is so handsome ;P


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Great looking black angel. I'm thinking of setting up an angel tank for my parents in the near future. I'll keep you guys in mind.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Just bought some gorgeous large black angels at Franks.*

Hey there,

Was just at Frank's two days ago and he was selling gorgeous black angels with nice finnage. Wasnt planning on buying any but after I saw them, I couldnt help it. The large size ones are only 6.75 and the smaller size ones are 1.99. I attached a picture


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

laurahmm said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Was just at Frank's two days ago and he was selling gorgeous black angels with nice finnage. Wasnt planning on buying any but after I saw them, I couldnt help it. The large size ones are only 6.75 and the smaller size ones are 1.99. I attached a picture


Those are nice as well but they're viel tailed black angels. Very very nice as well. I just like the contrast of the red eyes on the black angels for some reason.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi,

I have over 100pcs of Lg Angels in stock.
You can call me at 416 826 4421.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Where do you live? =.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angels*

i just saw some nice blue ones at pjs ,scarborough town center


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

where are u located kumar
how much r u selling each?
thank 
dp


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

I am in Pickering and they are $10 each.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

i am interested in getting that had already paired do u have any?

thanks
dp


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry, They are not pairs.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

tom g said:


> i just saw some nice blue ones at pjs ,scarborough town center


are this the pinoy blues?
thanks
dp


----------

